
Show HN: Technical blogpost search engine and tech event map - wsdookadr
https://news.garage-coding.com/
======
brudgers
I typed 'virus' and link was to a page in Amazon's store for a book in
Spanish. Curious about how pages are selected, ranked and matched.

~~~
wsdookadr
Thanks for trying it out ! Currently just a large hand-picked list of sources.
I looked and yeah, some irrelevant book data sources were present, I just
removed them. Try again, tell me if you get better results. (It will be
improved over time. I use it when I search for reading material myself)

